# Scenes From D-Day, Then and Now



## Meanderer (Sep 23, 2014)

Two photographers recently traveled to France, seeking to rephotograph images captured back then. Getty photographer Peter Macdiarmid and Reuters photographer Chris Helgren gathered archive pictures from the 1944 invasion, tracked down the locations, and photographed them as they appear today. Starting with photo number two, all the images are interactive -- click on them to see a transition from 'then' to 'now', and see the difference 70 years can make. 

Click on photos to see both Then and Now versions.
http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2014/06/scenes-from-d-day-then-and-now/100752/


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 23, 2014)

Brilliant, Meanderer, thanks.

I have been to, and walked along all those beaches; and also been to the place in Scotland where they built the Mullberries, which you can still see when the tide is out!

The whole of that coastline is a very evocative place; last time we were ther, we met a party of US vets....they were in their 80's, but remembered everything...


----------



## Pappy (Sep 23, 2014)

Great pictures. So peaceful now.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 23, 2014)

Simply amazing. My father's glider was shot down in France in one of the first waves of paratroopers being dropped behind the beach. He was wounded. I hadn't been born yet. This day always touches my heart and I am intrigued by the "then and now" aspect of these photos!


----------



## oldman (Sep 24, 2014)

My Dad landed on Omaha Beach the day after 'D' Day.


----------

